# للبيع هونداي اكسنت موديل 2005 اللون رصاصي غايه المستخدم



## tjarksa (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم . 

للبيع هونداي اكسنت موديل 2005 اللون رصاصي غايه المستخدم مكيف ماشاء الله ثلج 
المواصفات قزاز كهرب ودركسون باور 
القير عادي 

مفحوص ومجدد 
تم عمل لها صيانه شبه كامله وبالاخص الاشياء الضروريه 
مكينه شبه جديده من التشليح لم تفك ابد - ركب - وفحمات - واديتر اصلي - تعبئه فريون - اسلاك بواجي مع بواجي 
التكلفه تقريبا 7000 ريال والفواتير موجوده 

البدي بشكل عام جيد لا يخلو من الرش والسمكره وبعض الحكوك عموما راح يتضلح لكم البدي بشكل تام في الصوره . 

وهذي صور من السياره 





































تم البيع​


----------

